# Lisa Su (AMD): Laut Barron's unter den besten CEOs 2019



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lisa Su (AMD): Laut Barron's unter den besten CEOs 2019*

						Die Finanzwelt schaut gerade auf AMD: Das amerikanische Unternehmen hat in den letzten Jahren ein starkes Wachstum hingelegt. Maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat Lisa Su. Die Wochenzeitschrift Barron's hat die CEO und Präsidentin des Chip-Herstellers nun zu einer der besten CEOs des Jahres erklärt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lisa Su (AMD): Laut Barron's unter den besten CEOs 2019*


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Juni 2019)

Völlig zurecht, meine ehrliche Gratulation. Ich habe einen großen Respekt vor der Leistung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2019)

Kurios was passiert, wenn man statt den üblichen BWL-Granaten mal ausnahmsweise einen richtig fähigen Ingenieur an die Spitze eines Technikkonzerns setzt... 

Man solls nicht glauben dass es echt von Vorteil ist wenn der Chef eines Ladens weiß, von was er redet. 

Sonst kenne ich das als Ingenieur unter BWL-Vorständen vorrangig eher so YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juni 2019)

ganz klar VERDIENT! wenn das so weitergeht wovon man ausgehen muss dann ist amd in der zukunft echt überall präsent. mitlerweile sogar im smartphone!


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

Eine tolle Frau!


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2019)

Sie ist vom Fach, wirkt symphatisch und ist keine verlogene Marketingdrohne. Völlig verdient.


----------



## Locuza (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurios was passiert, wenn man statt den üblichen BWL-Granaten mal ausnahmsweise einen richtig fähigen Ingenieur an die Spitze eines Technikkonzerns setzt...
> 
> Man solls nicht glauben dass es echt von Vorteil ist wenn der Chef eines Ladens weiß, von was er redet.
> 
> Sonst kenne ich das als Ingenieur unter BWL-Vorständen vorrangig eher so YouTube


AMDs CEOs:


Jerry Sanders (electrical engineer) 
*Hector Ruiz** (electrical engineer)* 
*Dirk Meyer** (computer engineering)* 
Rory Read (information systems) 
Lisa Su (electrical engineer) 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Micro_Devices#List_of_CEOs

¯\__/¯


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2019)

Auch meine Hochachtung. Leider wird wohl das begrenzte Budget maßgeblich daran schuld sein, nur ein Feld entsprechend gut bestellen zu können


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Leider wird wohl das begrenzte Budget maßgeblich daran schuld sein, nur ein Feld entsprechend gut bestellen zu können


Abwarten. Wenn Navi so gut wird wie angekündigt, dann bedienen sie auch diesen Bereich wieder ganz gut.

Oder meintest du etwas anderes?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> AMDs CEOs:



Ich hatte das nicht direkt auf AMD bezogen - aber auch bei AMD kannste mal genauer hinsehen die letzte zeit (vom Bulldozer-Debakel bis zum Ryzen-Aufstieg):

Dirk Meyer hat nur ein ingenieurswissenschaftliches Grundstudium und dann einen Master in business administration (also ist BWL-ler sozusagen).
Rory Read hat "nur" einen Bachelor in Informationswissenschaften was auch mit CPU-Technik direkt nichts zu tun hat.

Lisa Su ist seit Ewigkeiten der erste CEO von AMD, der in CPU-Technik extrem versiert ist (8 Jahre lang bis zum Doktortitel genau das am MIT studiert, ihre Doktorarbeit lautet "_Extreme-submicrometer silicon-on-insulator") _und sehr genau weiß was in CPUs so abgeht.


----------



## Locuza (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hatte das nicht direkt auf AMD bezogen - aber auch bei AMD kannste mal genauer hinsehen die letzte zeit (vom Bulldozer-Debakel bis zum Ryzen-Aufstieg):
> 
> Dirk Meyer hat nur ein ingenieurswissenschaftliches Grundstudium und dann einen Master in business administration (also ist BWL-ler sozusagen).
> Rory Read hat "nur" einen Bachelor in Informationswissenschaften was auch mit CPU-Technik nichts zu tun hat.
> ...


Dirk Meyer:
*"Education*
He received a bachelor's degree in computer engineering from the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign and a master's degree in business administration from Boston University Graduate School of Management. 

*Career*
He was a co-architect of the Alpha 21064 and Alpha 21264 microprocessors during his employment at DEC and also worked at Intel in its microprocessor design group.[SUP][2][/SUP] 
Meyer joined AMD in 1996, where he personally led the team that designed and developed the Athlon processor."

Du willst mir sicher nicht erzählen, dass Dirk Meyer nur ein BWLer war, mit wenig Fachwissen.

Welchen Prozessor hat eigentlich Lisa Su entwickelt oder war Leiterin des Teams?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du willst mir sicher nicht erzählen, dass Dirk Meyer nur ein BWLer war, mit wenig Fachwissen.



Zumindest von der Ausbildung her (was alles ist worauf ich im Anfangspost bezug nahm) ist das naheliegend. Dass der Kerl sonstwo schon CPUs entwickelt hat wusste ich nicht.
Er war dann also für den Athlon zuständig der ja sehr erfolgreich war und hatte viel Erfahrung. Dann kommt der Rory ohne solche Erfahrung und fährt mit nem Bulldozer in die Sandgrube.
Und Lisa Su ist offensichtlich technisch wieder sehr fit und bringt Ryzen. Das kann alles Zufall sein aber ich erkenne da schon gewisse Parallelen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann kommt der Rory ohne solche Erfahrung und fährt mit nem Bulldozer in die Sandgrube.


Das geschah aber schon vorher, in dem man sich - unter Ruiz, wenn ich mich nicht irre - auf den Athlon-Lorbeeren ausgeruht und dann eine schweineteure Grafikfirma gekauft hat.

Ruiz, generell kein Kind von Traurigkeit:US-Medien: Ex-Chef von AMD Quelle fuer Insider-Ring | Wirtschaft


----------



## Rollora (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurios was passiert, wenn man statt den üblichen BWL-Granaten mal ausnahmsweise einen richtig fähigen Ingenieur an die Spitze eines Technikkonzerns setzt...
> 
> Man solls nicht glauben dass es echt von Vorteil ist wenn der Chef eines Ladens weiß, von was er redet.
> 
> Sonst kenne ich das als Ingenieur unter BWL-Vorständen vorrangig eher so YouTube


Ja, aber einzig beim Verkauf der Produkte (E3 Veranstaltung), sollte man vielleicht einen BWL Futzi hinstellen und Produkte verkaufen lassen. Die Show war an peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten


----------



## Locuza (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest von der Ausbildung her (was alles ist worauf ich im Anfangspost bezug nahm) ist das naheliegend. Dass der Kerl sonstwo schon CPUs entwickelt hat wusste ich nicht.
> Er war dann also für den Athlon zuständig der ja sehr erfolgreich war und hatte viel Erfahrung. Dann kommt der Rory ohne solche Erfahrung und fährt mit nem Bulldozer in die Sandgrube.
> Und Lisa Su ist offensichtlich technisch wieder sehr fit und bringt Ryzen. Das kann alles Zufall sein aber ich erkenne da schon gewisse Parallelen.


Dirk Meyer hat Anfang 2011 abgedankt und Rory Read wurde im August 2011  als CEO eingestellt, mit Bulldozer hatte Letzterer nichts zu tun, außer Entscheidungen darüber zutreffen, wie die Weiterentwicklung davon aussieht.
Neben Rory Read sind Ende 2011 noch Mark Papermaster und Lisa Su eingestellt worden. 
Mark Papermaster hat den Auftrag bekommen, dass CPU-Team wieder auf Erfolg auszurichten und man hat sich entschieden die Ressourcen von Bulldozer abzuziehen und die Weiterentwicklung auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und dafür fokussiert an einer neuen Mikroarchitektur (Zen) zu arbeiten.
Lead Architect war in dem Fall Michael Clark.  

Lisa Su wurde im Oktober 2014 CEO, also die Maschine lief schon ohne ihren Titel in die Richtung.


Übrigens hat Michael Clark an JEDEM (Ist seit 26 Jahren dabei) selbstentwickelten AMD-Prozessor mitgearbeitet und war Führer vom K10-Design (Barcelona). 
Aber K10 fiel nicht stark aus und Bulldozer war miserabel. 

Für den Erfolg müssen schon viele Faktoren zusammenspielen. 

Übrigens hatte Jim Keller mit Zen wenig zu tun, er war hauptsächlich aktiv beim Skybridge- und K12-Projekt, beide letztendlich gestrichen. 


> When I interviewed him, there was a lot of discussion on twitter about  his exact role. We ironed it out. He was mostly involved in  K12/Skybridge. For most of Zen you'll have to thank Mike Clark, Suzanne  Plummer, and the rest of that team.


Dr. Ian Cutress auf Twitter: "When I interviewed him, there was a lot of discussion on twitter about his exact role. We ironed it out. He was mostly involved in K12/Skybridge. For most of Zen you'll have to thank Mike Clark, Suzanne Plummer, and the rest of that team.… https://t.co/5DvjaTU2Lo"

Wie lange wurde übrigens Jim Keller  dank den Medienberichten, als der Gottvater von Zen angesehen, dank dem AMD eine konkurrenzfähige Architektur entwickelt hat?


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Abwarten. Wenn Navi so gut wird wie angekündigt, dann bedienen sie auch diesen Bereich wieder ganz gut.
> 
> Oder meintest du etwas anderes?



Hm, kennen wir unterschiedliche Navi Berichte? Bisher war alles angekündigte eher enttäuschend und zu hoch bepreist. Gleichzeitig wird höchstwahrscheinlich Nvidia ihnen voll in die Parade fahren. Die Konsolen-Chips kommen erst 2020+ zum Tragen und sind überwiegend Umsatz-, aber kein Gewinntreiber.

Auf was stützt Du Dich bei "so gut wird wie angekündigt"? Und ja, auf die dürftige GPU Sparte habe ich mich bezogen


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Auf was stützt Du Dich bei "so gut wird wie angekündigt"? Und ja, auf die dürftige GPU Sparte habe ich mich bezogen


Also das was ich bisher gelesen habe war (aus meiner Sicht) überwiegend positiv.
Mehr Leistung und bessere Effizienz als Vega. Mehr habe ich nicht erwartet.

Mal gucken wie die Tests dann so ausfallen wenn sie auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man solls nicht glauben dass es echt von Vorteil ist wenn der Chef eines Ladens weiß, von was er redet.


Bundeskanzler: 
Konrad Adenauer ................................. - Jurist - xxx,
Ludwig Erhard ...................................... - Wirtschaftswissenschaftler  - xxx,
Kurt Georg Kiesinger ........................... - Rechtsanwalt - xxx,
Willy Brand (Herbert Frahm) .............. - kein ordentlicher Beruf - xxx,
Helmut Schmidt ................................... - Diplom-Volkswirt - xxx,
Helmut Kohl ......................................... - Dr. phil. - xxx,
Gerhard Schröder ................................ - Jurist - xxx,
Angela Merkel ................................... .. - Dr. der Naturwissenschaften (physikalische Chemie) - xxx.

Tja , ein Staat ist halt auch ein großer Laden mit vielen Abteilungen. 

P.S.: xxx - persönliche Kompetenzpunkte.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Juni 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Helmut Kohl ......................................... - *Dr. phil.* - xxx,



Der? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.: xxx - persönliche Kompetenzpunkte.



Auf einer nach oben offenen Wuselskala? 


Glückwunsch, Frau Su!


----------



## Minamell (15. Juni 2019)

ohhh kommt jetzt eine CEO 2019 Edition vom Ryzen?



Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, kennen wir unterschiedliche Navi Berichte? Bisher war alles angekündigte eher enttäuschend und zu hoch bepreist. Gleichzeitig wird höchstwahrscheinlich Nvidia ihnen voll in die Parade fahren.


nein du hast da was missverstanden, die Berichte sind gleich. Nur einer der eher eine rote sicht hat liest das etwas anders als einer der keine rote sicht hat


----------



## yummycandy (15. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte Jim Keller mit Zen wenig zu tun, er war hauptsächlich aktiv beim Skybridge- und K12-Projekt, beide letztendlich gestrichen.
> 
> Dr. Ian Cutress auf Twitter: "When I interviewed him, there was a lot of discussion on twitter about his exact role. We ironed it out. He was mostly involved in K12/Skybridge. For most of Zen you'll have to thank Mike Clark, Suzanne Plummer, and the rest of that team.… https://t.co/5DvjaTU2Lo"
> 
> Wie lange wurde übrigens Jim Keller  dank den Medienberichten, als der Gottvater von Zen angesehen, dank dem AMD eine konkurrenzfähige Architektur entwickelt hat?



Das hat mich auch immer gestört.
Keller wird übrigens noch eine tragende Rolle bei der Entwicklung der Infinity Fabric nachgesagt. Mit den Cores hatte er afaik nichts zu tun.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juni 2019)

und Jensen is von der Liste geflogen, weil Turing enttäuscht hat xD


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juni 2019)

@Minamell

Ah gut, dachte schon . Allerdings, wenn man den Thread hier und auf CB zum Live-Event und der Nachlese verfolgte, bin ich mit dem "enttäuschend" nicht wirklich allein, sondern könnte man schon als Konsens betiteln. 

Doch hier gehts ja um die CEO, von daher


----------



## Celinna (15. Juni 2019)

oha gut zu wissen dachte Jim Keller haben wir die krasse IPC Steigerung zu verdanken.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2019)

Freut mich für Su, das hat sie sich verdient. 

btw: wo ist der Club der Stänkerer. Es ist verdächtig still hier. Das muss sie wirklich übel wurmen.


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> btw: wo ist der Club der Stänkerer. Es ist verdächtig still hier. Das muss sie wirklich übel wurmen.



Es ist ja ein Artikel um eine einzige Person und es sollte kaum von der Hand zu weisen sein, dass sie als AMD-Chefin hervorragende Arbeit geleistet hat, auch unter denen, die persönliche Ressentiments gegen AMD haben.


----------



## Rollora (15. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte Jim Keller mit Zen wenig zu tun



Seltsam, das habe ich immer mal wieder auch so geschrieben, teilweise auch auf Interviews verwiesen. Das wurde von dir aber dann meist (je nach Laune) als nicht richtig hingestellt...



Locuza schrieb:


> Wie lange wurde übrigens Jim Keller  dank den Medienberichten, als der  Gottvater von Zen angesehen, dank dem AMD eine konkurrenzfähige  Architektur entwickelt hat?


Irgendwie habe ich schon immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, das er selbst oder Su das in Interviews so gesagt hat.
Su wurde auch immer wieder auf Keller angesprochen und sie hat nie explizit von Keller gesprochen sondern von den vielen wichtigen Leuten in der Entwicklung. Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar der Frage nach Kellers Rolle ganz bewusst ausgewichen. Das war kurz nach Release von Zen (1) denn davor war schon bekannt, dass Keller sich bei AMD um andere Projekte gekümmert hat. Keine Ahnung warum du mich für diese Darstellung immer kritisiert hast und mich wundert, warum dieses 3 Jahre alte Wissen erst Ende 2018 "wiederentdeckt" wurde. Natürlich fällt es jetzt 2 Jahre nach dem Abgang für AMD leichter auch mal im Nachhinein zuzugeben, dass der Mann mit großem Namen doch nicht viel mit dem Projekt "Zen" zu tun hatte. Hat sich halt vorher besser verkauft.


----------



## rum (16. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Freut mich für Su, das hat sie sich verdient.
> 
> btw: wo ist der Club der Stänkerer. Es ist verdächtig still hier. Das muss sie wirklich übel wurmen.



Warum soll man jemandem, der seinen Job gut gemacht nicht einfach mal die Lorbeeren gönnen und wen meinst Du mit "Stänkerer"?


----------



## Locuza (16. Juni 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> *Seltsam, das habe ich immer mal wieder auch so geschrieben, teilweise auch auf Interviews verwiesen. Das wurde von dir aber dann meist (je nach Laune) als nicht richtig hingestellt...*
> 
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich schon immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, das er selbst oder Su das in Interviews so gesagt hat.
> Su wurde auch immer wieder auf Keller angesprochen und sie hat nie explizit von Keller gesprochen sondern von den vielen wichtigen Leuten in der Entwicklung. Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar der Frage nach Kellers Rolle ganz bewusst ausgewichen. Das war kurz nach Release von Zen (1) denn davor war schon bekannt, dass Keller sich bei AMD um andere Projekte gekümmert hat. Keine Ahnung warum du mich für diese Darstellung immer kritisiert hast und mich wundert, warum dieses 3 Jahre alte Wissen erst Ende 2018 "wiederentdeckt" wurde. Natürlich fällt es jetzt 2 Jahre nach dem Abgang für AMD leichter auch mal im Nachhinein zuzugeben, dass der Mann mit großem Namen doch nicht viel mit dem Projekt "Zen" zu tun hatte. Hat sich halt vorher besser verkauft.


"Nicht als richtig hingestellt", war das wirklich so? 

16.08.2017:


Rollora schrieb:


> @ Jim Keller.. und ich hab mal ein Interview gelesen in welchem rauskam,  dass Keller eigentlich an AMDs ARM Projekt gearbeitet hat und nicht an  der x86 Architektur



16.08.2017:


Locuza schrieb:


> Bei K12 und Zen gab es ein gemeinsames Core-Team, vermutlich hat ein Großteil der Entwickler an beiden Projekten mitgewirkt.
> Das Keller mehr zu K12 beigesteuert hat bzw. dem ARM-Design könnte ja sein, aber mitbekommen habe ich nichts.



--------------

 21.09.2017:


Rollora schrieb:


> [...]
> Die News ist hier falsch, Keller war nicht an Zen, sondern an AMDs ARM Projekt beteiligt. Das wird nur so oft falsch niedergeschrieben, bis es irgendwann "wahr" wird. Ich glaube Locuza hatte diesbezüglich mal Links zu Interviews die das belegen.



 21.09.2017:


Locuza schrieb:


> Zen und K12 wurden vom selben Team entwickelt.
> Ich persönlich kenne gar keine Informationen darüber, wie die Arbeitskraft pro Projekt eingeteilt war.
> Entsprechend weiß ich auch nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass er nur bei K12 mitgewirkt hat, weil das hast du schon öfters erwähnt.



 21.09.2017:


Rollora schrieb:


> Dann muss ichs raussuchen wer es gepostet hat oder wo ichs gelesen habe, es war jedenfalls eine Aussage von ihm selbst oder von Su, dass er hauptsächlich mit dem ARM Design involviert war. Zumal er ja relativ spät "zur Party" gekommen ist: Ende 2012 bis Ende 2015, 3 Jahre für ein völlig neues CPU Design? Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass an Zen vor ihm gearbeitet wurde.
> Wie dem auch sei, stört mich eher, dass der Erfolg immer ihm alleine zugeschrieben wird. Völlig unreflektiert, als wäre er alleine im "Keller" gewesen und hätte die Schaltkreise gelegt.
> [...]




Ich selber habe erst viel später konkrete Quellen zu der Entwicklung gefunden, entsprechend habe ich die Sache auch offen gelassen.
Du hast ein Interview schon früh erwähnt, aber ohne einen Link dazu oder zumindest einem konkreten Zitat daraus, konnte man das nicht direkt nachvollziehen oder prüfen.


----------



## yummycandy (16. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich selber habe erst viel später konkrete Quellen zu der Entwicklung gefunden, entsprechend habe ich die Sache auch offen gelassen.
> Du hast ein Interview schon früh erwähnt, aber ohne einen Link dazu oder zumindest einem konkreten Zitat daraus, konnte man das nicht direkt nachvollziehen oder prüfen.


Es gab oder gibt einen Artikel zu der Entstehung von Zen. Der Titel war "The Story of Zen" oder sowas in der Art. Darin wird extrem genau beschrieben, wie was damal alles chronologisch passiert war. Hast du da noch nen Link zu, oder zu einem ählichen Artikel?


----------



## Asuramaru (16. Juni 2019)

Alle regen sich immer darüber auf wenn die GPUs von AMD nicht so gut sind wie die von Nvidia,meine Vermutung war immer das Lisa Su nicht das Beste Produkt auf dem Markt haben möchte sondern einfach nur Präsent sein möchte und das ist eine sehr gute Marktstrategie.


----------



## Locuza (16. Juni 2019)

@ yummycandy

Leider nichts Ausführliches, nur kleine Stückchen von Michael Clark und eine Aussage bezüglich Jim Keller:


> Keller “was involved in the early days of Zen, we worked together on the  arch and he made me lead architect for it because he was running the  whole [processor design] group,” said Clark. “The engineering team loved  him because he’s an engineer at heart and you felt you had a champion,”  he said.


https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1330348#

Plus eben was Ian Cutress genauer klargestellt hat mit AMD und Jim Keller, wo er hauptsächlich an den ARM-Projekten beteiligt war.


----------



## yummycandy (16. Juni 2019)

Locuza schrieb:


> @ yummycandy
> 
> Plus eben was Ian Cutress genauer klargestellt hat mit AMD und Jim Keller, wo er hauptsächlich an den ARM-Projekten beteiligt war.



Ich hab auch noch zwei. Einmal über Threadripper und einmal über die Entwicklung von Zen.

Inside AMD's Quest to Build Chips That Can Beat Intel
AMD Ryzen Threadripper: The Fascinating Story Behind The Processor That Beat Intel


----------

